# Use of Permatec Red RTV Gasket Selaer for Smoker Grills



## daveinflorida (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok guys. I saw a bunch of posts and youtube videos recommending to use this and i sealed my smoker and did a burn. Got my grill up to 350 near the firebox, 325 at the other end for over 4 hours. I guess I got a good seal but the inside of the grill smelled so much like chemicals, I'm afraid to use it. I emailed Permatec and they said they dont recommend using it for any contact or exposure to food. Did I use the wrong one or is there some technique to keep burning off the chemicals to get rid of the smell and keep the good seal? Here's the link to the product.

I've also uploaded pics of how/where I sealed using this product.  Appreciate any help guys.  Thanks.

Dave


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 29, 2013)

idk if youre supposed to use it in the cook chamber itself... do you have leaks everywhere you used it? im just trying to figure out why youre using it to begin with,or that much at least. you should only be using it on the doors where they overlap if im not mistaken..never seen it used inside the cook chamber or firebox. sure it can take the heat but it also stinks. trust me i know...we use it on jet engines. lol. stinky bizness!


----------



## daveinflorida (Sep 16, 2013)

Man. You're right. It does stink. I was trying to seal all my screws for the smoker chamber, the firebox to smoke chamber seal. I thinkI used too much. My grill and meat smell very much like chemicals. I think I'm going to have to remove the sealant.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 16, 2013)

No practical experience with Permatex in a smoker, but before you pull it out I would suggest a good long and very hot burn with no food.  Usually odors are from volatile compounds out-gassing and when they are all out-gassed, they are pretty much done. Heat usually expedites the out-gassing process.  If you are going to pull it out anyway, all you have to loose is the fuel you used for the burn and a little time to see if the smell is temporary.


----------



## av8tor (Sep 16, 2013)

I am sure glad I read this post as I was planning on making a seal from clear silicone RTV around the door on my WSM.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 17, 2013)

Per the following link, you can see that I use RTV on the door seal of my Masterbuilt gasser and have no ill effects.   But I will say per your pics, my RTV is not directly inside the chamber and not near as close to the heat source as yours.  I'd remove it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149041/more-smoked-buttah-cheese


----------



## radio (Sep 17, 2013)

If you need to seal the stack, FB or any other areas that leak air, run the silicone as neatly as you can on the _outside_, then spray with high temp black paint.  Hopefully you will be able to peel the silicone out of the FB and CC and not have to resort to dissolving it.

I ran a very healthy bead all around the underside of the door of my horizontal and have no smell issues at all after the first fire.  I also sealed the stack and FB to CC join, but did it on the outside then painted it


----------



## cmayna (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the idea of high temp paint, but does it stay as soft as the RTV to make a good seal?


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 17, 2013)

just take a good wire wheel to the RTV, once it cures its on there for a good little while, its generally something that doesnt just scrape off, not without a few explitives flying of course..lol. or you can do as suggested and do a long HOT burn and speed the curing process up and also "cook" out so to speak the chemicals that are in there. we bake ours in an 800*+ oven for 8hrs and it doesnt smell at all afterwards..thats not to say i would eat off of it..lmao.


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 17, 2013)

cmayna said:


> I like the idea of high temp paint, but does it stay as soft as the RTV to make a good seal?



youre just painting over the RTV. since the RTV is red im assuming hes painting it black to match the smoker. hi temp paint wont mess with the integrity of the sealant. the sealant remains flexible just another color.


----------



## radio (Sep 17, 2013)

cmayna said:


> I like the idea of high temp paint, but does it stay as soft as the RTV to make a good seal?


After running the bead around the inside of the door I gave it a quick shot of high temp black, but the smoke will eventually turn it black anyway.  Keep in mind I did this on a complete restore of my used New Braunfels and the the sealant went on after all the rust stripping and before the paint.  I did two hot burns before cooking anything just to get rid of fumes and nasty smells.

I've done about a dozen cooks and the smoker is exposed to the weather all the time and the black is still holding on the silicone just fine around the stack and between the FB and CC and no smoke leaks at all


----------



## s1howard (Nov 3, 2013)

I have been using Permatex red on grills and smokers for years with no
 bad effects....BUTT, I do not use it for the primary seal, It is an excellent adhesive for gasket material which is how I use it.
You do have to let it fully cure 24-48 hrs.
And I always do about a 6 hr dry burn before any cooking.


----------



## s1howard (Nov 3, 2013)

I have been using Permatex red on grills and smokers for years with no
 bad effects....BUTT, I do not use it for the primary seal, It is an excellent adhesive for gasket material which is how I use it.
You do have to let it fully cure 24-48 hrs.
And I always do about a 6 hr dry burn before any cooking.


----------



## clarego (Jul 17, 2019)

I know old post but are peeps still using this product around the side firebox


----------



## jmtyndall (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't use it inside the firebox, I've used it outside mine with no ill effects. Do you have holes you're trying to seal? It's very popular for a door and seam sealant, and that's how I've used it. If you have bolt-holes or thermometer leaks I recommend applying the sealant from the outside.

IE remove the thermometer, apply sealant, reinstall. If for bolts, remove them apply sealant and reinstall with a washer. Should be just fine.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Jul 20, 2019)

There is food grade high temp RTV, that is what you want to be using.  Also if you using on a fire box, I would suggest actual stove type gasket as it's made to withstand higher temps than RTV, it comes in assorted shapes and sizes and can be found at a stove store or any good hardware store.  Also paint doesn't belong on the inside of a cooker, it's akin to burning pine or plywood, nasty stuff comes from it.


----------

